# what are your aims as a plus sized rider?



## ladygodiva1228 (Sep 5, 2012)

I want to fox hunt with my saddlebred. That is my goal for next year. Oh and I would love to take her to the beach not sure if she would like it as she isn't fond of water LOL.


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

Like you I'd love to do a limited distance ride. I also want to show a little next year and get some points on one or both of my boys. I'd also really like to do mounted archery, but i have to learn how to shoot first!


----------



## danny67 (Nov 27, 2012)

Lose enough weight so I don't embarass myself in breeches and get the barn cuties to notice me.


----------



## CowboysDream (Nov 12, 2011)

I suppose lose a good amount of weight so I can ride more horses.


----------



## Hang on Fi (Sep 22, 2007)

I'd like to scrub off the weight I gained from getting married. I went from working a majority of the day outside, watching what I ate, and managed to stay around 170lbs. 

I got married, hubby lives in a neighborhood, I still control my food consumption pretty well... Little to no physical work anymore (unless random yard work or riding a few days a week), coupled with birth control, hello unwanted 30+lbs. 

So of course, become healthier as a whole... Attempt to show somewhat successfully for once. Coupled with more confidence in my ability to show. All I think about are the ways I failed at shows versus taking the good.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

My aim with The Awesome Mr Gibbs is to try Western Dressage.

My aim with Emmy is just to be able to ride her comfortably at a walk on a loose rein.

My aim for me, physiotherapy to get everything moving, get my mind right for riding, and then get fitter and slimmer.


----------



## Luvs Horses (Jan 9, 2014)

Lose more weight, get in shape, clear my property to prepare it for accommodating a horse. Once the land is ready I will begin horse searching. While I am working on the property I would like to take riding lessons; however, I need to loose another 50 to 70 lbs as I don't think any trainer will want me on their horse at my current weight.
I am currently down to 324 lbs
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

